

Where did all Valve's Linux support go? - runn1ng

I have stumbled on series of articles on HN from about 2 years ago, that reiterated Valve&#x27;s support of Linux gaming and their Linux-powered gaming console.<p>Well months passed, and maybe because I am not watching gaming console industry that much (I know about the sad story of OUYA console and that&#x27;s about it), I haven&#x27;t really noticed any results of all this effort.<p>Is it because I am not looking well?
======
dottrap
SteamOS talk at Debconf 2014:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWaG9hOvNn0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWaG9hOvNn0)

Valve's presenting GLNext at GDC next month:
[http://www.gamasutra.com/view/news/235745/Valve_debuts_the_n...](http://www.gamasutra.com/view/news/235745/Valve_debuts_the_next_generation_of_OpenGL_at_GDC_2015.php)

